# restaurant.com



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Restaurant.com is having a 90% off sale on $25 gift certificates. All $25 gift certificates were $10 and if you enter the code NINETY it reduces the price to a dollar! I know that a lot of people are going out less and less with this current market, this might be a way to enjoy a nice evening out. Certain restrictions apply but they are normal. Oh and remember to tip the server like you weren't using the gift certificate. Offer is good until Sunday.

Hope someone can use this!


----------



## parkave (Sep 10, 2009)

Duck:

I see your located in Richmond- did you see any places you would use the gift cards?


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

parkave said:


> Duck:
> 
> I see your located in Richmond- did you see any places you would use the gift cards?


I bought the Lemaire and TJ's certificates. I also picked one up for Popkin's Tavern.


----------

